# Pakistan’s water security made part of CPEC framework



## Kabira

ISLAMABAD: 
*Pakistan and China on Thursday decided to make water security a part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework amid threats by India to review its position on the 1960 Indus Waters Treaty.
*
The decision to exploit full hydel potential of Pakistan was taken during the sixth meeting of the Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of the CPEC which was held in Beijing. The JCC is the highest policy making forum of the CPEC.

*The JCC also decided, in principle, to make the mass transit projects of all four provinces part of the CPEC. *These projects will be formally made part of the CPEC after their financial and technical vetting by Working Group on Transport in February next year.

For development of hydroelectric projects on the Indus River, particularly construction of the Diamer-Bhasha dam, the JCC on Thursday constituted a group, said Planning and Development Minister Ahsan Iqbal after the meeting. The planning ministry released the video of his statement.

*“Pakistan may face a very severe water crisis and for economic and food security of the country, the immediate construction of Diamer-Bhasha is crucial,” he said. If the Diamer-Bhasha dam becomes part of the CPEC, it will be a landmark achievement, he added.*

For more than two decades, Pakistan has been trying to construct the Diamer-Bhasha dam that has an estimated cost of $14 billion. Due to opposition by India, both the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank have refused to lend money under one pretext or another.

After the rise in tensions along the Line of Control (LoC) in recent months, India’s Prime Minister Narendra Modi had threatened to cut Pakistan’s water supply. He has managed to influence the WB that recently paused the process of playing mediator, which it is bound to play under the 1960 Indus Waters Treaty, according to experts on the accord. Chinese help to secure Pakistan’s water rights will be seen as a major development, according to them.

The Indus River is a source of more than 17 gigawatts of hydropower capacity in India and Pakistan and feeds the Indus Basin Irrigation System, the largest contiguous irrigation network in the world. Pakistan is particularly dependent on the Indus, as more than 90% of its agricultural production comes from this basin.

Ahsan Iqbal said that the sixth JCC has taken the CPEC to the next level, which will ensure Pakistan’s industrialisation and inclusion of all the provinces.

The minister said that the JCC approved to make mass transit projects of four provinces part of the CPEC framework. He said that these projects are Orange Line metro project Lahore, Karachi Circular Railway, Peshawar Greater Circular Railway and Quetta Circular Railway.

Their inclusion in the CPEC will ensure huge tax exemptions and availability of finances for execution. The inclusion of these projects into CPEC is a gift for the people of provincial capitals, said the planning minister.

The planning minister said that the JCC approved to construct one industrial park in each province, Islamabad Capital Territory and in special areas of the country. He said that the Chinese experts would visit Pakistan in February to review their feasibility. The JCC also approved to make three more infrastructure projects part of the CPEC. These are Dera Ismail Kha-Zhob road project, Baseema-Khuzdar road project and a missing link of the Karakoram Highway project.

The minister said the JCC also decided to start construction work on Matiari-Lahore Transmission Line project. He said the new projects that the provinces had proposed for inclusion into the CPEC have been recommended to the respective working groups for their financial and technical evaluations.

*He said it has also been agreed that the Gwadar City Master plan will be completed within one year. *The minister said that China also agreed to transfer knowledge in five areas, including water resources management, urban development, small and medium sized industries and climate change.

The Peshawar circular rail project has been accepted as part of the CPEC and the working group will approve it in next meeting, said K-P Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak after the JCC meeting. Khattak went to Beijing to attend the meeting. He said that K-P’s projects would be approved in February next year. He added that the JCC approved to make one industrial park part of the CPEC while two more will be approved next year.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 30th, 2016._
http://tribune.com.pk/story/1279029/pakistans-water-security-made-part-cpec-framework/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Renewable energy is the way forward for stable production of electricity and better for environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

WebMaster said:


> Renewable energy is the way forward for stable production of electricity and better for environment.


I am in favour of Hydro projects but we cannot solely rely on Hydel electricity because the production drops by over 50% during winter. Pakistan has installed capacity of over 6600mw from Hydel but they only generate between 2200-2800mw during winter due to less availability of water

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## mewtwo

Zaki said:


> I am in favour of Hydro projects but we cannot solely rely on Hydel electricity because the production drops by over 50% during winter. Pakistan has installed capacity of over 6600mw from Hydel but they only generate between 2200-2800mw during winter due to less availability of water


Demand decreases as well in winter. + Non-monetary benefits of Hydro-power projects includes flood control (it saves the loss by flood), water storage that is used for irrigation in needy time, increase underground water (crucial for pakistan nowadays), Fishing, agriculture alongwith electricity production. Moreover, it has no pollution, leaves no waste and encourage tourism. So its a boost for economy and GDP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Zaki said:


> I am in favour of Hydro projects but we cannot solely rely on Hydel electricity because the production drops by over 50% during winter. Pakistan has installed capacity of over 6600mw from Hydel but they only generate between 2200-2800mw during winter due to less availability of water



What's the drop in residential consumption during winter, as a reference?


----------



## Hyde

mewtwo said:


> Demand decreases as well in winter. + Non-monetary benefits of Hydro-power projects includes flood control (it saves the loss by flood), water storage that is used for irrigation in needy time, increase underground water (crucial for pakistan nowadays), Fishing, agriculture alongwith electricity production. Moreover, it has no pollution, leaves no waste and encourage tourism. So its a boost for economy and GDP


I know that is why I am in favour of Hydro projects.. but we need to follow policy of energy mix with hydro only playing significant role in our energy production, total reliance is a stupidity and will lead to load shedding during winters



Verve said:


> What's the drop in residential consumption during winter, as a reference?


Sir residential consumption is only a small proportion of our electricity needs... It is the industrial sector that suffers most due to lack of electricity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Eventually Kalabagh will have to be made as well and may just become part of CPEC.



Zaki said:


> Sir residential consumption is only a small proportion of our electricity needs... It is the industrial sector that suffers most due to lack of electricity



I understand that. Asked the Q just for knowledge as you've sound knowledge of this sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PatriotNaz

Pakistan also needs to focus on solar and more importantly thermal.


----------



## My-Analogous

WebMaster said:


> Renewable energy is the way forward for stable production of electricity and better for environment.



It will do nothing for our water storage capacity and it will affect out agriculture if we didn't build dams


----------



## PatriotNaz

If dams are the future, we need to make sure they are maintained and properly cleaned from the sludge buildup to maintain maximum water storage capacity.


----------

